

New trojan targets Firefox, masquerades as Greasemonkey - dhimes
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081205-new-trojan-targets-firefox-masquerades-as-greasemonkey.html

======
dhimes
This link is actually more interesting [http://www.bitdefender.co.uk/NW900-uk
--BitDefender-detects-n...](http://www.bitdefender.co.uk/NW900-uk--
BitDefender-detects-novel-approach-to-stealing-web-passwords.html)

but, what was [removed]...?

